
COVID-19 Cases Are Rising, So Why Are Deaths Flatlining? - pmoriarty
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/why-covid-death-rate-down/613945/
======
pmoriarty
Daniel Griffin spoke about this in the newest episode of _This Week in
Virology_ [1].

Summary of his explanation:

1 - Younger people are getting infected, and when younger people get infected
the death rate tends to be lower

2 - Doctors are better at managing patients. Even when you look at people of
the same age ending up in hospitals, they are much less likely to die.

3 - Doctors are avoiding "that kitchen sink of toxic cocktails".

4 - About half of the deaths in the NY area were in the nursing homes, which
were unable to protect their vulnerable population, due to a mistaken policy
which was changed on May 10th, so now these populations are better protected.

5 - People take time to die, so we'll probably start seeing an uptick in
deaths in the next week.

[1] - about 3 minutes and 19 seconds in to episode 638:
[https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/twiv-638/](https://www.microbe.tv/twiv/twiv-638/)

~~~
Fjolsvith
There will always be an uptick in deaths next week.

------
dead_mall
Because the virus is not real or not as serious as the media is making it
as....The whole BLM movement has been slowing down the number of cases if
anything, but now that the rioting has been dying down, they want to bring
back Corona narrative. They also want to make #StayHome a thing again. All
covid statistics have been proven to be flawed and if not, suspiciously fake.
If covid was a real pandemic, all rioters would have symptoms and be dead, yet
here we are having to wear cloth masks everywhere we go cause it's mandatory.

Worldometer shows that 92% of covid cases already have been recovered, leaving
only 8% that actually died from corona (so they say). There were sources
saying that lot of the elderly patients in NYC died through complications of
breathing problems leading to suffocation from the ventilators they used. So
people were accidentally dying and marking their death as Covid. Sounds a lot
like the cases here in the West side where someone get shot, they mark their
death as covid related.

Even the doctors where I work are truly skeptic to this bull crap. What
Hospital is overworked with Covid patients in the US? I thought all hospitals
were busy making twerking videos on TikTok whilst demanding more ventilators &
masks. Clown times we are living in. The confusion in OP's article says it all

~~~
foxyv
> "I think I made a mistake, I thought this was a hoax, but it’s not."

Dying words of a man in San Antonio, Texas.

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/13/30-year-old-
di...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/13/30-year-old-dies-covid-
party-texas)

~~~
non-entity
> A “Covid party” is a gathering held by somebody diagnosed with coronavirus
> to see if the virus is real and to see if anyone gets infected, she
> explained.

What the hell? I knew "Covid party" was a term, but I figured it referred to
general parties, not some strange attempt to purposely get inflected, maybe.

------
d23
[https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/](https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/)

They seem to be spiking again, and the slope appears to be a lot steeper than
last time.

------
gmuslera
Should be counted that we learnt more about the how the virus works, and that
we have now some ways to deal for the most severe cases (i.e. dexamethasone,
remdesvir)

